# knife sites



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

hi guys i live in a tourists trap and i will pay rich house wife prices for any knifes i get out here any good sight that you can point me too. 

im looking for globals but will look at any sight because there are a few knifes i want to get


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

A few questions first:

Can you be a little more specific about which knives you want to get?

What is it about Global you like?

What country are you in?

Anything else you'd like to add would be helpfufl. The more information you give, the more you'll get back.

_Knife Maxims_:

There are a lot of nice knives -- and they have far more in common than differences.

Almost any sharp knife can do almost any sharp knife task.

All dull knives are equal. It doesn't matter how fancy, how good the handle, how exotic the alloy, or anything else. Dull is dull is dull.

Before spending a lot of money on a knife or knives, consider how you're going to sharpen. Have a reasonable plan that's appropriate for your knives.

_Global_ (_specifically_):

Global had a run of popularity when they first hit the market, and they're definitely good knives. Compared to German knives, they display most of the Japanese virtues without too many weaknesses. However, there are better (for most people) for similar money -- at least in the U.S.

Compared to German knives they're very light and agile. Compared to similarly priced Japanese knives, they're still on the agile side, but not particularly light. Compared to German knives, they use a decent steel alloy, get sharper and stay sharper longer. They sharpen easily, aren't particularly prone to chipping, and can be profitably maintaned with a steel. By mid and high-end Japanese standards it's a lousy alloy.

A lot of American users complain about their balance; which is weird because Globals are one of the few knife lines which is actually balanced at all -- and they're given an extremely neutral balance at that.

Almost everyone who uses a Global chef for a long period grows to hate the handle -- with a lot of griping about hand pain. Personally, I like it but have a very accomodating grip as those things go and never used it for long. Quite a few people say handles are too slippery (meat and fish knives, especially). IMO, there's a tendency to hold on too hard, which makes the knife more difficult to control, which makes the user hold still harder, and so on. This would go some way towards explaining the pain as well.

Anyway... get back to us with the answers to the questions and we can get into the whole thing with more specificity.

BDL


----------



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

i already own a 11.5 inch globals chefs and i was going to get the 8" chefs

also i really like there 6 or 7 inch flexible boning knife

also im looking for a cheep but good off-set bread knife( any brand)

and yes im in the US.

thats my shopping list. the reason im looking for global is because thats what i have been using and it fits in my hand well.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

So, you're researching prices and reliable e-tailers more than anything else?

Try Chef's Knives To Go (CK2Go) at: Global knives, global knife, global cutlery, global kitchen knives.

And Cutlery and More at: Global Knives - Global Cutlery, Global Chef's Knife, Global Knife Sets, Global Kitchen Knives.

Luck,
BDL


----------



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

yes but if you have used MAC or shun, im interested to hear what you think about them i would like to go into a store and see how they fit in my hand and then pick something up cheeper online. i like the Japanese style better and its nice that they do keep there edge longer which is important in a professional kitchen

but i do know that good knives cost money and its worth it to me to have something that will keep an edge and thats is a good tool. im planing this lasting me the next 20+ years


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Having just parted with a few Globals after having them in my kit for many years my thoughts about them are a bit different. They are not a bad knife by any means. I never had any issue with the handle. The geometry on the gyuto was another story. They are a bit more agile than German knives but the spine is just as thick as a Wusthof or mighty darn close. Global is a fairly heavy gyuto and that's not always a bad thing in a professional setting. Globals do not chip easy which is a major plus. I never had a single chip on mine. You won't see me saying that about knives made out of VG10. The flip side of that is that Globals can be a RPITB to sharpen. 
For the money neither Global or Shun would be on my list. There are just so many other great choices in that price range. 
I would suggest you look at the Masamoto or Ikkanashi. Both are in the same price range.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

MAC Pro are exceptionally good knives. IMO, better in every way than Global.

I really dislike Shun chef's knives, they have incredibly bad geometry. I have other, general issues with Shun too, but they're more aesthetic and idiosyncratic than anything else. You can judge the looks yourself, and my objections about "feel," might not bother you. I used to be a Shun "hater," but it's fair to say that other than the chef's knives Shuns are okay. In fact, the small knives are quite good -- if a bit pricey for small knives.

Duck's Masamaoto and Ikkanshi Tadatsuna recommendations are excellent; but I'm not sure how current he is on prices. My impression is that Masamoto VG runs about 30% more expensive than Global. They're very good knives, though. Excellent even. FWIW, they seem to use the same or very similar alloy as MAC Pro. At an educated guess that's Takefu's VG-5, but not MAC, nor Masamoto, nor Takefu will say for sure.

Masamoto ST (their other stainless line), possibly 19C27 (same as Misono UX-10?), isn't as good a knife as the Masamoto VG, but it costs significantly more -- probably around 50% more than Global. I have no idea who buys it or why.

One more Masamoto caveat: For whatever reason there seem to be _major_ issues with western handle F&F -- at least from their two major US oriented e-tailers -- Korin and JCK. If I were to buy a yo-handled Masamoto online, I'd make very sure that the e-tailer knew my expectations and was aware of my "reliance" on him (communicated by email), and had his assurance in writing (which includes e-mail) that the knife he would ship would meet my expecations -- before purchasing.

With all of that, I'd still buy Masamoto in a heartbeat. They are THAT good.

Ikkanshi Tadatsuna are also about 50% more expensive than Global. I'm still trying to get a take on their yo-handled chef's knives. Not only do I not know anyone who will lend me one, I don't know anyone who owns one -- not even online. If I were buying a new, stainless, western-handled chef's or slicer, Tadatsuna might well be my choice on the basis that their shiroko (Japanese carbon) yo-slicer and stainless wa-gyuto (same G3 alloy as the stainless yo-handled knives) is so good. However, the likelihood of me every buying a stainless chef's or slicer is pretty darn remote.

Unlike Duck, I haven't found VG-10 to be particularly chip prone -- except for anecdotal reports about certain knives, like early model run Hattori HDs and FHs, and abused Shuns. As an hypothesis, not a conclusion, it's more to do with the manufacturers' different hardening choices than with the alloy itself.

Disclosure and Bottom Line: My own kit is all old, French carbon. But I have been lucky enough to use a lot of stainless, Japanese knives over the past few years -- mostly gyutos -- which belonged to friends or students in cooking classes I did for charity.

Based on those experiences, I grew to respect MAC Pro very highly and recommended it to a LOT of people who then bought on the endorsement. Of the more than thirty people (a half-dozen or so here on Chef Talk) who did so, only two got knives with issues; and MAC USA took care of those IMMEDIATELY. That's a good thing -- but even better when you consider that one of the knives was purchased from an English e-tailer by a Danish customer, it says something about MAC USA's levels of servince and commitment.

So, yes. I like MAC a lot better than Global. But you're the one who owns and likes Global; and your experience means more than mine. Furthermore, other than handles and some aspects of sharpness, I don't know whether MAC's relative advantages over Global translate to the profiles and sizes you're interested in. However if you're serious about sharpness _and_ sharpening -- MAC.

BDL


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

*" I'm still trying to get a take on their western handled knives. Not only do I not know anyone who will lend me one, I don't know anyone who owns one -- not even online."*

Now you do!  Fit and finish is excellent as is the geometry. Not much there not to like. The Ikkanashi and Hattori run right in the same price range. I've been trying to decide if I should order a Ikkanashi Inox 210 gyuto as I need something a little more stout than a WA gyuto and not quite as heavy as a Deba.
Kinda torn between another Ikkanashi and the KF Hattori. I know I know neither one of them is exactly stout at 2mm on the spine. I'm really stumped about which direction to go this time. 
When I think of Masamoto I'm usually thinking if the Virgin carbon. No idea on the price point in the Western versions.
Either way BDL is spot on about pricing. In my earlier post (pre-coffee-GAK!)
I completely over looked price. Hey it's just money, they print more of it every day.
A wise man once said;

People say money talks.......Well all I ever heard it say was good bye! :lol:


----------



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

well i found this at a decent price

MAC Knives Professional 8-in. Chef's Knife: Hollow Edge - MAC Knives Chef's Knives

my chef uses MAC so im going to see if i can use him knife for s shift to see how it fits in my hands


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

I like the Porsche Chroma knives and I would suggest e-bay to buy some for yourself. I got my Chroma chefs knife for 40 dollars and shipping, saved about 100 dollars.
There are lots of good chef knives there and they ship to wherever you are.


----------



## caterchef (Oct 12, 2009)

I have been using (Swiss Made) " Forschner" rosewood handles for over 50 years(back when they sold for six bucks each) and I am still using them today. I have never liked knives with a heavy thick bolster, (I have never found a good reason for them) or small handles, I have large hands (ring size 17) They are available at "cutleryandmore.com" and most all restaurant supply houses. The more expensive knives are mostly for show I think. It's like buying a sports car to go to work in "It's a good target for someone to steal. Save your money and invest it.:thumb:


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Any time you can try a knife out that's not a bad way to fly. Be careful looking at Globals on eBay. A lot of that stuff is fake. eBay has a page dedicated to global knock off warnings as does Global.

Counterfeit Global Knives, Genuine Global Knives, Authorised Sellers


----------



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

i looked on ebay and people want what i can get it in the store for, not any cheeper for MAC or shun, wont bother looking at globals if i dont know if they are real.


----------



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

i tried a few different MAC knifes because my chefs whole bag is Mac and shun, i ordered a 8 inch mighty mac, it will be here friday or next week


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Sweet.

Enjoy it in good health,
BDL


----------



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

i got my new knife and i love it, its a nice one, i really like it a lot


----------



## smurfe (Jun 24, 2009)

boar_d_laze said:


> So, you're researching prices and reliable e-tailers more than anything else?
> 
> Try Chef's Knives To Go (CK2Go) at: Global knives, global knife, global cutlery, global kitchen knives.
> 
> ...


Another vote for Chef Knives To Go. Excellent service at great prices. If you are a member of knifeforum.com you can get a discount there as well. The other two vendors I order my Japanese knives from are actually in Japan but can get knives to you faster than vendors here in the states.

I order my Tanaka knives which I love from Metal Master

www.metalmaster-ww.com/product-list/5

I order most everything else I can't find at Chef Knives To Go I get from from Japanese Chef Knives

japanesechefsknife.com/

If you are wanting Globals, I would recommend Chef Knives To Go.


----------



## paulgreen3 (Mar 12, 2008)

Since we're on the topic of knives, I am thinking of reducing my knife inventory. Does anyone still use or want older carbon steel knives in top condition? I have* Sabatier "Elephants"*, *Gustav Emil Ern*, (from Soligen), & *Henkels*.

I have used these knives tenderly and cared for them. Only bevel sharpened.


----------



## lloydbraun (Mar 9, 2010)

ive talked to a lot of chefs that think cutco knives are no good but i really like them a lot. i use them at home. at the restaurant i just use dexters. they arent great but we keep them sharp.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Cutco knives present a lot of issues.  

The blade alloy, 440A, has pretty crummy edge taking and holdging characteristics.The "Double D" edges are saws more than knives, and cut a ragged kerf.  That's a bit problem when prepping any number of foods, onions and fish among them.  The smooth edged knives are okay, but just barely so.  

This is not to say that you can't do a fine job of prepping a meal with a freshly sharpened Cutco, minimal performance is less the issue than "compared to what?"

Serrated or smooth, they really aren't much of a value.  Certainly Cutco are not as good as Forschner Rosewood/Fibrox; yet, they are a great deal more expensive.  There are significantly better knives for significantly less money.

BDL


----------

